# Waterless Engine Cleaning?



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Need to wash off my Jag's engine to track down a small leak. Only problem is that water and Jag electrics in the engine bay don't mix. What would be the best way to degrime a very oily, caked-on mucky engine bay without using water?


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I would try a good degreaser, sprayed on to a damp MF, and wipe away, probably go through a few mind, big engine bay!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

If its that bad, then some sort of spray-type brake cleaner and then wipe the oily bits off.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I use Auto Glym Engine & Machine Cleaner.
Spray on and agitate with a brush.
Clean off with a good steam cleaner and wipe with a microfibre cloth as you go.
Dress plastics and hoses with Auto Glym Vinyl & Rubber Care.
Job done :thumb:.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

steam clean it.

:thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Interested in the option of steam cleaning, just wondered do you simply avoid the electrical areas, surely the steam is more likely to penetrate than low pressure water?

Just wondered what process you would use with steam that overcomes the issues of using low pressure water????

Cheers


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Simon- said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Interested in the option of steam cleaning, just wondered do you simply avoid the electrical areas, surely the steam is more likely to penetrate than low pressure water?
> 
> ...


steam cleaning is different than cleaning with water (liquid state)... I don't cover anything, or worry about the engine when cleaning it with steam...

check out more here:

http://www.sioux.com/why-steam.html

:thumb:


----------

